# Which internet service is better?



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi 

I was wondering if someone can share his/her views on which internet service is better (Du vs Etisalat)? Is one more cheaper than the other and how much time is taken to get the service up and running?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

If you're going to be living in the Springs, you're limited to Du. Can't help with connection details, as DH's company set it up for us as lease was in there name. We haven't had any problems with the internet connection. Friends have, but they live in Arabian Ranches and the Lakes.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Du seems to be the one to go for. They both are pretty crap though from what I hear. I have a 2 meg du line, and you sometimes wonder if it really performs that way. Lots of times I have to load a webpage twice for it to appear. Du offers the best speed packages at the mo. up to 12 meg lines.


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

You may also want to explore 3g broadband offered by Etisalat. They have unlimited data package, service and speed is good.Im not sure the costs, but a friend uses it and says its great.Plus point is your 3g BB Modem can travel with you.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

gnomes said:


> You may also want to explore 3g broadband offered by Etisalat. They have unlimited data package, service and speed is good.Im not sure the costs, but a friend uses it and says its great.Plus point is your 3g BB Modem can travel with you.


It unf works out more expensive than having a line at home. Something like 800 dhs for the unlimited package. The other downside is that not all areas have good 3.5g coverage. In our apartment there was one specific spot where we could get signal. Everywhere else was a no go.


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

sums up your life bubbles!!! ;-)


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

gnomes said:


> sums up your life bubbles!!! ;-)


And over my head it went...


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Say no more......


----------



## godspeedyourlove (Oct 5, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if someone can share his/her views on which internet service is better (Du vs Etisalat)? Is one more cheaper than the other and how much time is taken to get the service up and running?


Du is cheaper, but the ETISALAT is stable.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And install hotspot shield so you can get around the proxy....


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> And install hotspot shield so you can get around the proxy....



Can you PM me more information on how to do this?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

you have a pm


----------



## grandesigner (Oct 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> And install hotspot shield so you can get around the proxy....


what do you mean.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

you also have a pm


----------



## grandesigner (Oct 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> you also have a pm


Thats excellent,thanks


----------

